# Man Hunt For Murderer Who Sets Woman On Fire In Front Of Her Kids



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2011)

What a bastard. Such things make me sorry that I bother to read the news. 
Hopefully they'll find this animal and give him capital punishment. He deserves no less... not even life without parole. 


> Cops are hunting for the ex-boyfriend of a California woman who was murdered in front of her six children.
> Brandi Marie Morales, a 35-year-old single mom, was attacked in her bedroom and then set on fire on Feb. 22, authorities said.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...der_of_exgal_pal_brandi_ma.html#ixzz1JTWpvTnV
> ...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes I wish we had a "death with pain penalty"

Guy who does something like that, in my book, isn't human. And doesn't deserve the protections and rights our society guarantees to human beings.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2011)

It is sad the way people act and sadder the way our laws protect people like that...


----------



## Amoroque (Apr 14, 2011)

That guy is an effen D-bag!  My prayers go out to her family!


----------

